# Kronos sign up



## Meeners16 (May 1, 2020)

How do I sign up for kronos


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2020)

https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


Download the app and enter that as the server name. The link doesn’t do anything on its own


----------

